# Need Info on my German 1961 Bauer 50th Anniversary road race bike



## racingjeff (Apr 11, 2011)

My latest acquisition, however I can only find minimal info on this hand made German bike. I know they were not sold in North America. There is very brief info on the 1958 World Championship bike, which is very near identical. But nothing on this particular model. It has all French Huret components, seems to have the original leather tires and overall original except the pedals. It is extremely light, but I did not weigh it yet.

Anyone have any ideas? values? etc.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can`t tell you much about that bike. But I do know bauer made alot of trick or ciruis bikes. Also there were two differant bike companys named bauer.  I have wanted a bauer trick bike for a long time,if you are bored do a google  search for bauer trick bikes.


----------



## racingjeff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, thanks I did read that. This is an original German Bauer and not an Eddie Bauer or New Zealand Bauer. Further details on it:

Purchased in Berlin from a shop that's been there since 1927. The bike is in great almost new shape. The bike is very light but no i.d sticker as to what tubing, gold color, nervex lugs, Scheeren rims with Huret hubs on what I think are original Vittoria Olimpionico tires in great shape, Huret components with Svelto 1st version derailleur, Weinmann Vainqueur 999 center pull brakes, Pivo stem and bars, Ciclolinea tape, Bernard Hinault Turbo suede seat.


----------



## kiwigem (Jun 5, 2011)

Let us know if you find a good resource for info on German bikes.  I can't find a thing on mine either.  Beautiful bike, BTW.


----------



## racingjeff (Jun 23, 2011)

THis is the best I have found yet, but still not that helpful http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php%3Ft%3D209267&ei=eBsDTtjXIMO1tgfOgK3_DQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CD4Q7gEwAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbauer%2Bfahrrad%2BWeltmeister%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26hs%3DN92%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Den%26channel%3Dsuggest%26nfpr%3D1%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D786%26prmd%3Divns


----------



## ftwelder (Jul 5, 2011)

Try this for a few more bits. http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Germany/Bauer.htm

Nice machine..


----------

